# This is real....



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

I want to live in San Francisco.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You should definitely move. Quit Flex as soon as possible.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

The hours this guy works SUCK! Lol! I'm not sitting in rush hour traffic trying to drop off Amazon packages. And if you have kids, working those hours are not feasible. And those later blocks usually stretch rather far in terms of mileage and a lot of times they take up the entire 3/4 hrs. non-stop. I prefer the earlier blocks. I can get done a 10am-2pm block by 11/11:30am, sometimes even sooner, with ZERO traffic, then switch platforms and go make some instant cash. $72 for an hour or less worth of work is cool with me.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

What's real?
California is burning down and that driver inhaled enough wildfire smoke to destroy their lungs. Hope the $20 surge price was worth it to destroy their health..lol


----------

